# Factory navigation swap 08-10+, possible?



## Brian0384 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got an 08 maxima with the factory nav but not a huge fan of it. Does anyone know if the 2010 or later models
Have a different navigation system?

I want to know if it's different, is it possible to swap my 08 navi with another years navi? Would it just plug and play or require custom work with mounting/wiring?

Some things I dislike about my current 08 system/ looking to change:

-Joystick/ enter button function
- lack of iPod/iPhone music controls through the factory unit. Want to be able to control my music functions on the factory unit and not on the devices. 
- Bluetooth phone audio only comes out of passenger side front speakers. Why not all or at least drivers side?!?!?

Any help/insight to the above problems would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## autoadas (Apr 9, 2012)

Brian0384 said:


> I've got an 08 maxima with the factory nav but not a huge fan of it. Does anyone know if the 2010 or later models
> Have a different navigation system?
> 
> I want to know if it's different, is it possible to swap my 08 navi with another years navi? Would it just plug and play or require custom work with mounting/wiring?
> ...


you need to confirm first if the size ,shape for other years is same as your 08 navi,in fact in you may find a 08 navi which have all the fuction your present one not have,because 90% aftermarket dvd player have full functions like ipod,bluetooth,TV.


----------

